# American Idol "Top 4 results show" 5/12/2011 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Here we go.

Top 2 guys perform. LOL at James, ducking in to get a kiss from his girlfriend who didn't take the hint and she almost messed it up.

Top 2 girls perform.

Results time: First person safe is Lauren.

Idols watch Gaga video.

Enrique Iglesias performs.

Ford music video.

Jordin Sparks performs.

Steven Tyler's new music video.. More shameless self promotion by the judges. 

The second person safe is Haley!!! YES!!!!!!!!

Scotty is safe just like Cearbhaill said, unfortunately.. 

James is going home.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I really liked the girls performance. Their harmonies sounded really good.


and yeah for Lauren being safe!


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

I figured bottom 2 would be Lauren & Haley with Haley being shown the door.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

And Enrique shows us all why we hate autotune so much...
I am so over it.

And I say we are in for a shock boot.

ETA:
How Ryan preps for the show...

ETA 2:
Hahaha :up:


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

What!!! Haley is safe?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

TheAdmiral said:


> What!!! Haley is safe?


If Scotty were to get the boot my top 3 would be complete. Never in a million years would I have guessed that Scotty could potentially get the boot.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

It's not gonna be Scotty....


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

oh ****! James gets the axe!!! =o


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

Question....Did I miss something? Ryan did not say Scotty was in the bottom. Have we reached the point where there is no longer a "bottom?


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

There is no bottom, it was the top 3.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I know James's fans are disappointed but this is his best shot at a legit rock career. 
If Jimmy/Interscope even let him do real rock.


----------



## TheAdmiral (Feb 27, 2009)

That's what I thought. THank you.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

So everyone is just shocked speechless


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Wow, I haven't seen Jordin since she was on AI. She's all growed up.

You knew as soon as Haley was declared safe that James was going home. Oh well, America can't get it right all the time.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Boo America!!

Throw me a bone and make it an all girl finale!!!
(not likely with the teen girls voting but I can always dream)


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> So everyone is just shocked speechless


Not really... This isn't a Chris Daughtry shocker.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I knew James was doomed from the moment Ryan said Haley was safe.

Why, oh, why could it not have been Scotty????

I am pulling for Lauren all the way (as I have been from the beginning).

GO LAUREN!!!


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Woo Hooo!!!!!! Take that JLo and InItToWinItRandy.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

:down:


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Not really... This isn't a Chris Daughtry shocker.


It is in some quarters- the Twitterverse has imploded


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Looking back I would say Durbin peaked to soon, His Heavy Metal, Uprising and Will You Still Love me tomorrow performances left everyone in the dust those week. He has been good the last few weeks but did not blow the others of the water. Of course now we don't get to see him and Tyler together on Finale week.

I also think the judges harsh criticism of Hayley may have helped her by getting her more votes from sympathetic viewers. 

I'm really scared Scotty is going to win this thing now. I think either girl is better, It kind of reminds me of last year when the superior girl singer (Crystal) lost out to a weaker male singer (Lee)


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Maui said:


> Looking back I would say Durbin peaked to soon, His Heavy Metal, Uprising and Will You Still Love me tomorrow performances left everyone in the dust those week. He has been good the last few weeks but did not blow the others of the water. Of course now we don't get to see him and Tyler together on Finale week.


They will still do their number- each of the top 10/11 will get a duet with a "star" and the only reason Steven is there is to keep his career high profile.
They'll do it.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Maui said:


> I'm really scared Scotty is going to win this thing now. I think either girl is better, It kind of reminds me of last year when the superior girl singer (Crystal) lost out to a weaker male singer (Lee)


I'm with you. Along with the two girls left there were many other better singers as well. AI will somewhat lose a bit of it's appeal to me if Scotty wins. I'll be pulling for Haley now.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well - i said nothing would surprise me however - i am slightly surprised.

i did have a moment of near Glee when i thought there was even a glimmer of a chance scotty was going. ah well.

fast forward.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Maui said:


> I'm really scared Scotty is going to win this thing now.


I've been scared of that for about 6 weeks now.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

I'm glad Haley got through just because of they way she was treated last night...and did anyone notice they didn't give Haley hardly any screen time on the messages from home segment...


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

crazywater said:


> I'm glad Haley got through just because of they way she was treated last night...and did anyone notice they didn't give Haley hardly any screen time on the messages from home segment...


They haven't given Haley any screentime EVER.
What do you know about her?
We've got Scotty baseball grocery store gramma granny smith apples and Lauren cheerleader storm ravaged town insecure southern schtick dresses like Toddlers In Tiaras and James many disabilities baby rock star- what do we have for Haley?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Damn! 

Well like some have said, he's probably better off. Of the three left either Lauren or Haley will benefit most by winning this show. I'm rooting for Haley.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Proves to me that America is either dumb, tone deaf or just plain stupid!


James will have a stellar career without winning anyway - just like Daughtry and, I'm sure, Casey too.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

appleye1 said:


> Damn!
> 
> Well like some have said, he's probably better off. Of the three left either Lauren or Haley will benefit most by winning this show. I'm rooting for Haley.


+1, I'll be voting for Haley. I wouldn't be upset if Lauren won but she needs to do a little maturing. Scotty is to much of a one trick pony for my taste.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Proves to me that America is either dumb, tone deaf or just plain stupid!
> 
> James will have a stellar career without winning anyway - just like Daughtry and, I'm sure, Casey too.


It's a popularity contest.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Thumbs down on this result. Terrible.

Steven Tyler's song was awful too. That's what Steven Tyler's first single after he won American Idol would sound like.


----------



## llurgy (Nov 5, 2003)

I must be in the minority, I like Scotty


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

llurgy said:


> I must be in the minority, I like Scotty


I like Scotty too. But I don't think he needs to win. If he does I think he'll end up like Taylor Hicks, not being able to live up to the hype and expectations. I would rather he go out in second or third place and keep working on his career, and getting the experience he needs to become a true country music artist.

Haley and Lauren though, especially Haley I think, could really benefit from winning this show. Either one could pull large crowds right out of the starting gate.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

When they showed the Jordan Soarks retrospective they showed the runner up for her season... I didn't remember that person at all...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Magister said:


> When they showed the Jordan Soarks retrospective they showed the runner up for her season... I didn't remember that person at all...


Blake. His thing was beatboxing.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I've felt James was getting just a little to "cocksure" of himself lately. Confidence is good, arrogance is not. Regardless, I'm sure he'll do well for himself from this point forward.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

danterner said:


> Magister said:
> 
> 
> > When they showed the Jordan Soarks retrospective they showed the runner up for her season... I didn't remember that person at all...
> ...


His most memorable moment was his performance of Bon Jovi's "You Give Love A Bad Name."


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Holy crap, I forgot about that. Generally the only people that try beat boxing are faux-urban asian kids. Just a ****** gimmick. I grew up in the 80's when Beat Boxing came and went...

Has he done anything since?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Of course Pia is out there right now proving that winning isn't the be all, end all of the competition. She apparently is already in the Studio working on her first single (for Jimmy's record label) and I also read she was recently paid $100,000 to perform at a private function.

Not too shabby for a 9th place finisher.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Maui said:


> Of course Pia is out there right now proving that winning isn't the be all, end all of the competition. She apparently is already in the Studio working on her first single (for Jimmy's record label) and I also read she was recently paid $100,000 to perform at a private function.
> 
> Not too shabby for a 9th place finisher.


She better keep that $100 grand in a safe place.

Her popularity now is no indication of any lasting career. She could very well end up the flavor of the month. She was kicked off the show way too early. That's a story now. It's not an indication of anything that could be lasting.

That said, her early departure and now James's, tell me the show is doomed.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

aindik said:


> That said, her early departure and now James's, tell me the show is doomed.


Disgruntled fans have been saying that for _years_.

Idol is up 17% vs last years Top 4 performance show in viewers (22.4m vs 19.2M) and up 6% vs. last week (22.4m vs. 21.1m)

Idol is also up 5% vs. last week in the 18-49 demo (6.9 vs. 6.6) and up 1% vs. last years Top 4 performance show (6.9 vs. 6.8).


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

llurgy said:


> I must be in the minority, I like Scotty


I'm with ya!


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

jay_man2 said:


> I'm with ya!


I agree - what's not to like. He's a nice, humble kid with a great voice. Okay, country's not my thing - but I can still appreciate talent when I see / hear it.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I still think Lauren will win. She's the best of what's left.

I really thought it would be her and James in the finale. Now I think her and Scotty.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Too bad Simon couldn't have lasted one more year. I think it would have been funny to hear what he'd say with two country singers being in the final three. I'm betting next season you have country singers coming out of the woodwork.

I'm not sure which is worse for me right now. Having James eliminiated or the thought of Scotty winning.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

scottjf8 said:


> I still think Lauren will win. She's the best of what's left.
> 
> I really thought it would be her and James in the finale. Now I think her and Scotty.


I think that's what they want.
That's why it was so important for them to take out Haley as she was Lauren's only threat at this point.

I think their goal was to goad Haley into talking back, which has never *ever* worked for anyone- Ameriker hates Idols that talk back to the judges.
But IMO hamfisted Randy bungled his job as mouthpiece so badly that it backfired in a big way.

Look for weird song choices next week- remember one is Jimmy's choice, one is judges choice, and one contestant choice. I think Jimmy likes Haley and will do well for her but if anyone but Steven chooses for judges choice it will be a disaster.
Haley will go home regardless.

Then on the results show next week we get the hometown visit footage and Lauren's will be a three tissue worthy story of storm ravaged Georgia and triumph over tragedy. They will pull out all the stops to try and halt the Scotty train, and with the sympathy votes, Lauren crying at seeing the damage, Southern votes being split, and Haley's "we want a girl" votes going to Lauren it could get _real _interesting.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I like Haley the best out of the final three. PLease don't let Scotty win.


Actually, I really don't care who wins. i've never bought a cd, etc. of any of the American Idol winners or even anyone in the top 10. If Scotty wins, he'll just disappear the same as either of the other two girls. None of them are really that great.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

aindik said:


> She better keep that $100 grand in a safe place.
> 
> Her popularity now is no indication of any lasting career. She could very well end up the flavor of the month. She was kicked off the show way too early. That's a story now. It's not an indication of anything that could be lasting.
> 
> That said, her early departure and now James's, tell me the show is doomed.


Where you finish on a reality show has no bearing on future popularity. Sure, it helps to win, but talent will win through in the end.

The exposure sure is helpful, but without sustainable talent, the right people pushing behind you or a combination of both, you're dead no matter where you finish.

Most of the contestants in these shows have the potential to make a career in the music biz. Whether they are in the public eye or not. Mega-stardom is what is not always available.

It's not enough to *just* be a good singer. there has to be something unique too. There is many a good singer making a living performing on cruise ships, in local bars, taking to the stage on Broadway or any of the myriad theaters around the country/world without making the megabucks that are going to the select few.

I'm sure Sanjaya is still making a pretty penny from his stint on Idol!!


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Maui said:


> Looking back I would say Durbin peaked to soon, His Heavy Metal, Uprising and Will You Still Love me tomorrow performances left everyone in the dust those week. He has been good the last few weeks but did not blow the others of the water. Of course now we don't get to see him and Tyler together on Finale week.
> 
> I also think the judges harsh criticism of Hayley may have helped her by getting her more votes from sympathetic viewers.
> 
> I'm really scared Scotty is going to win this thing now. I think either girl is better, It kind of reminds me of last year when the superior girl singer (Crystal) lost out to a weaker male singer (Lee)


Scotty is from my home town. The amount of support everywhere for this kid is kind of staggering considering we've had some other famous people come out of this place. They are holding a parade for him tomorrow and giving him the key to the town (This place isnt even big enough to be called a city) so he has a lot of people behind him. It will be interesting to see if it carries over in votes. So far I guess it has.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

We have seen time and time and time again that teevee voters absolutely do not equal record buyers.
It just doesn't work that way.

James, just like any other Idol, has a tough road ahead of him in order to be successful selling records. It's tough enough in pop which embraces lots of different types, but even moreso with the rock and metal genres who do not accept Idols into their ranks easily. He is going to have to navigate the waters very carefully about every move and even then it is a crapshoot.

The tour represents a decent paycheck and some exposure, but when it's over it's over. What will happen after that is anyone's guess.
It will all hinge on whether a record company is willing to invest money in him and they no longer have the deep pockets they did even two or three years ago. It is my opinion that if he gets any sort of job offer he should snatch it up to pay the bills and pursue any solo work on his own time unless he wants to put out Iovine's brand of HAC.

If we care about James we will hope for a decent career but not Daughtry levels of success.
That just doesn't happen anymore.



KungFuCow said:


> Scotty is from my home town. The amount of support everywhere for this kid is kind of staggering considering we've had some other famous people come out of this place. They are holding a parade for him tomorrow and giving him the key to the town (This place isnt even big enough to be called a city) so he has a lot of people behind him. It will be interesting to see if it carries over in votes. So far I guess it has.


All of the Top 3 get this treatment.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Where you finish on a reality show has no bearing on future popularity. Sure, it helps to win, but talent will win through in the end.


I agree with your first sentence. Not so much your second one.



TonyTheTiger said:


> The exposure sure is helpful, but without sustainable talent, the right people pushing behind you or a combination of both, you're dead no matter where you finish.


Sure. But the reverse isn't necessarily true. Even with sustainable talent, you might still be dead.

That's all I was saying about Pia. Her ability to earn a $100,000 appearance fee in the immediate aftermath of her early exit from American Idol is not indicative of her ability to do that a year or two from now. She may earn much more than that, she may earn much less. Right now, she's a story. If she's going to earn that kind of money to sing, she's going to have to prove she's more than that.



TonyTheTiger said:


> I'm sure Sanjaya is still making a pretty penny from his stint on Idol!!


I doubt it.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I'm sure Sanjaya is still making a pretty penny from his stint on Idol!!





aindik said:


> I doubt it.


Looks like he's doing ok:

Catching Up With Sanjaya Malakar


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> All of the Top 3 get this treatment.


So AI is responsible for all the "Scotty is awesome" gas station signs and all the other places Ive been seeing them for the last 3 or 4 months?

I'm sure AI orchestrated the parade, etc but the town has been supporting this kid like crazy since day 1.

One thing that's causing an uproar right now is the parade interferes with Garner High School's prom night and people are kind of upset about that.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> ... and James many disabilities baby rock star


This post just reminded me-- you know one thing I was really impressed by this season? I don't know if it was James's decision or the producers', but after the initial mention of his Asperger and Tourete syndromes at his first audition it was never mentioned again. It was never used to drum up votes or elicit sympathy. The very next time it was mentioned was in his farewell video package last night.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

KungFuCow said:


> So AI is responsible for all the "Scotty is awesome" gas station signs and all the other places Ive been seeing them for the last 3 or 4 months?
> 
> I'm sure AI orchestrated the parade, etc but the town has been supporting this kid like crazy since day 1.


My point was that is hardly unique to Scotty- hometowns always do this unless it's in California where apparently being jaded is cool.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Yeah, once a contestant gets to the top 12 (maybe even earlier) towns go nuts. It just snowballs the further they go. So it really has little to do with the person and more to do that someone from their small town is on the main stage.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I was a Casey voter, turned James voter. I guess my preference is now Haley. 

I would bet money that Scotty win the whole thing. He is so out in front with his conservative/country fan base it's ridiculous. Is there some offshore place that allows betting?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

- as evidenced by Blake above i feel safe in saying that in 2 years we will ALL be saying Pia who?

- what's not to like about Scotty? 
mediocre talent and shameful arrogance. 
not entirely his fault - they tell these kids over and over that they are "artists" and they get treated like stars when they are neither. 

Scotty probably would not have won his hometown singing contest at the county fair.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Well that sucks... Durbin should have won. Period. I hate America.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

stevieleej said:


> When Ryan asked James about his Idol experience, I was surprised at James' arrogant response - (paraphrasing) "Look at all I've accomplished. Look what I brought to Idol. I and I alone have brought Metal to Idol." I was next expecting him to say, "and I can't believe you voted me off - I'm much better than the others."
> 
> I wanted to tell him to shut up and just say he appreciated the opportunity, never thought I go this far, hope to stay with music, etc. Just say something nice and move on.


As far as that reply my jaw dropped.
But I couldn't help but wish they'd just move along and not put him in a position where he needed to be poised and controlled and able to say the right thing because he obviously doesn't do that well in those sorts of situations. 
Now whether or not that behavior and absurd statement are due to his disabilities or to his amazingly incorrect assessment of his singing talent and amazingly massive ego.... I dunno.

His post show interviews last night were equally uncomfortable, but his interviews this morning/today are much more centered.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I am very happy Haley made it to the top 3 after being queen of the bottom 3. 

Sad to see James go instead of Scotty. 

Any of these four should be able to make a living off of what they love. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

stevieleej said:


> When Ryan asked James about his Idol experience, I was surprised at James' arrogant response - (paraphrasing) "Look at all I've accomplished. Look what I brought to Idol. I and I alone have brought Metal to Idol." I was next expecting him to say, "and I can't believe you voted me off - I'm much better than the others."
> 
> I wanted to tell him to shut up and just say he appreciated the opportunity, never thought I go this far, hope to stay with music, etc. Just say something nice and move on.
> 
> Arrogant whiner. Glad he's gone.


I'll give him a pass: In a highly emotional state it is probably impossible for him to say the "right thing" instead of what he is thinking at the moment.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I'll give him a pass.


I don't.
I think it was this attitude that got him voted off 
- he's been acting like this for weeks now.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Yeah, they expect these kids to be poised just seconds after having their dream of winning Idol shot down. Granted, it should be an eventuality that they should all be prepared for I don't always expect that being prepared for it actually helps in such a pressure cooker situation.

By the way did anyone else think they announce Lauren moving on early just to save her the stress. She already looked Panic sticken as soon as they lined them up. It just seemed strange that they only announced one finalist that early.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I was a Pia voter that changed into a Haley voter. I'm hoping for a Haley vs. Lauren final.


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

My favorites have been Casey then Haley. Not that I thought they were the best vocalist, nor best performers, just that they fit my taste in music better than the others.

I would have bet good money that Haley was going to be gone last night. Now that James is gone, however, I think she has a decent shot at winning. I don't see the voters that voted for James move to Scotty or Lauren. From past seasons, it really appears to be a zero sum game.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

We were hoping that Scotty would be gone. The guys playing at being a country music singer. He has zero "it factor" and come on... really? Scotty over James? Sucks. My only hope is that Haley ends up in the final two. I couldn't stand her at first, but she's really gotten better and has gotten her body into great shape (Lauren has lost some weight this season and is looking great too). She is what the contest used to be about. Taking raw talent and growing it. They almost had her to where she had stopped the "over singing" but it came back on Weds. and I think that didn't help her. 

I don't mind Lauren (I actually like country music) but with all the great talent they had this year for that Howdy Doody poser making top two? Cuz you KNOW that's what will happen. The country vote is dominating this year. He was nowhere near that good compared to many who have gone home, and he still isn't. In any other scenario the guy would be laughed out of town. Seriously. When he tries to be "Mr. Sexy Time" it just does. not. wash. I'm SO disappointed... American Idol has screwed me yet again.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Maui said:


> By the way did anyone else think they announce Lauren moving on early just to save her the stress. She already looked Panic sticken as soon as they lined them up. It just seemed strange that they only announced one finalist that early.


I didn't think it was strange but I figured they announced her first so she wouldn't have a near breakdown on stage again.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I think they announced her early to set up the scenario where James, Haley, and Howdy Doody were all in the "bottom three". After that we were left wondering if it was going to be James and Lauren in the final two or Lauren and Scotty. I think it was done to create drama. And it sure did accomplish _that_.

I'd like to say this is the biggest shocker of all time, but with all the crazy decisions that are coming down the last couple of years, I can't. I've been disappointed for at least 3 years in a row now. I'm getting used to it.

I still love the show though... I'll probably watch it with my wife until it's gone off the air... I like the new judges, but lets' face it, they don't really do much "judging" except for Randy. I'm actually looking forward to seeing Simon again. It's gonna be nice to see some actual criticism given. I thought I'd never miss him, but I'm beginning to... When does X Factor premiere?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I'll give him a pass: In a highly emotional state it is probably impossible for him to say the "right thing" instead of what he is thinking at the moment.


There were 4 contestants left. Each of them knows there will be only one winner. They have to be prepared to leave each week. Moreover, they've each been GIVEN a gift by a tv show to get this far - and be put in a position to make a lot of money. Want to see how it's done? Look at Casey. Even Jacob showed a great deal of class when voted off last week.

Sorry, they are not entitled to a "pass" in my book. Shut up or just say "Thanks for the great ride", and move on.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

ADG said:


> There were 4 contestants left. Each of them knows there will be only one winner. They have to be prepared to leave each week. Moreover, they've each been GIVEN a gift by a tv show to get this far - and be put in a position to make a lot of money. Want to see how it's done? Look at Casey. Even Jacob showed a great deal of class when voted off last week.
> 
> Sorry, they are not entitled to a "pass" in my book. Shut up or just say "Thanks for the great ride", and move on.


The big difference for James IMO is that he was favored by many to win the whole thing. I don't think too many people really expected Jacob to win. I'm not necessarily disagreeing with you though... I don't think James did himself any favors by sticking around at all. His last song was by far the worst singing he's ever done and his comments were strange at best. Of course, he was probably dying inside, so it's amazing he was able to do it at all. It's too bad they don't have the option to just walk off.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

ADG said:


> Want to see how it's done? Look at Casey. Even Jacob showed a great deal of class when voted off last week.


ok - are you for real?

Casey? 
Casey was prepared for it because he almost got voted off 5 weeks prior. Now he's showing up in the audience of multi reality shows - including DWTS this week - looking like a geek and fawning over his showmance Haley.

Jacob? 
Jacob released a statement that America messed up by voting him off.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> ok - are you for real?
> 
> Casey?
> Casey was prepared for it because he almost got voted off 5 weeks prior. Now he's showing up in the audience of multi reality shows - including DWTS this week - looking like a geek and fawning over his showmance Haley.
> ...


Are you kidding me? Casey and Haley? That's _never_ gonna work out...


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

Maui said:


> Of course Pia is out there right now proving that winning isn't the be all, end all of the competition. She apparently is already in the Studio working on her first single (for Jimmy's record label) and I also read she was recently paid $100,000 to perform at a private function.
> 
> Not too shabby for a 9th place finisher.


I told my wife that I'd never make it through a Pia concert; she has a great voice and I'd love to hear her sing a couple songs, but all she sang were ballads. I put Jacob in the same boat, 2 hours of them would be torture. Pia also had an air of entitlement about her.

I've been rooting for Haley the last couple weeks. I bought the version of "House of the rising sun" since that was one of the best performances of the year, period.

I've always liked Scotty even though I despise country music. Lauren is to ditzy IMHO.

Of the top four, I'd be most likely to go to a James concert and I'm sad to see him go.

-murray


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Magister said:


> Holy crap, I forgot about that. Generally the only people that try beat boxing are faux-urban asian kids. Just a ****** gimmick. I grew up in the 80's when Beat Boxing came and went...
> 
> Has he done anything since?


I actually have more Blake than all but the biggest AI stars. He's had a few albums released and his highest single charted at 18 on the US charts, but his stuff has done very well (even a #1 I believe) on the US Dance charts.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

ADG said:


> There were 4 contestants left. Each of them knows there will be only one winner. They have to be prepared to leave each week. Moreover, they've each been GIVEN a gift by a tv show to get this far - and be put in a position to make a lot of money. Want to see how it's done? Look at Casey. Even Jacob showed a great deal of class when voted off last week.
> 
> Sorry, they are not entitled to a "pass" in my book. Shut up or just say "Thanks for the great ride", and move on.


Pretty harsh stuff.

I give him a pass because he has Asperger's syndrome. He has learned to interact verbally/socially very well.

However, I imagine the highly stressful state created by the surprise elimination caused him to lose control and he started saying what he was thinking without regard to what others may be thinking or feeling.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Look at how the voting would collapse:
If Haley is out next week, Lauren Wins. (Most of Haley's votes will goto Lauren.)
If Scotty is out next week, Lauren wins. (Most of Scotty's votes will goto Lauren.)
If Lauren is out next week, Scotty wins. (Most of Lauren's vote will goto Scotty.)

Unless Haley has built her voting block to exceed Scotty's and half of Laurens. Which could be the case with Casey and now James out of the running. She probably picked up/will pick up more then her fair share of those voters.

James didn't really build a voting block in recent weeks. He's been coasting despite working hard to gather more of the votes.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I just saw the performances and the reveals tonight for the first time.

IMO, James peaked too early, and his last two weeks weren't as good... I found his rock performances this week a little too corny, and I don't like it when he starts bringing his hands together, inviting the crowd to clap along with him. (Notice the crowd did not cooperate with his tactic.)

I used to say James was in the top two best singers out there (Casey being the other one), and several weeks I wanted Haley to get eliminated.

I'm glad she wasn't, because I think Haley is very strategically peaking late, and she's showing signs of still getting better (i.e. not yet reach her peak.) Last week I thought "House of the Rising Son" was her best performance of the season, but her second song this week impressed me even more than that one.

If I rank the last four in my mind, Haley is best of the four, and the other three all kind of crowded together but not even that close to how good Haley is. In fact, not only do I like Haley's voice, but the way she moves on the stage, and her hand gestures, her expressions, everything just looks right to me. It's hard for me to believe I've gone from wanting her eliminated to thinking she's considerably better than the rest. I may go so far as to say she's better than a lot of previous season's winners of the show.

BTW, I thought Jordan's performance was pretty boring, and I FF'd through it. I also partially FF'd through the Scotty/James duet, but the Haley/Lauren duet caught my attention, and I listened and watched it all.

Now, should James have been the one to go? In my mind it's a close call, but I tend to think Scotty should've been the one to be eliminated instead. But it's hard to compare Scotty, because his genre is so different from the others.

I hope the finale is Haley vs Lauren with Haley winning. I also really liked her coming back after being trashed by Randy.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

MarkofT said:


> Look at how the voting would collapse:
> If Haley is out next week, Lauren Wins. (Most of Haley's votes will goto Lauren.)
> If Scotty is out next week, Lauren wins. (Most of Scotty's votes will goto Lauren.)
> If Lauren is out next week, Scotty wins. (Most of Lauren's vote will goto Scotty.)


I hope it doesn't pan out like this, because I think Haley is so much better than the rest, but of course, that's just me, and obviously a lot of people may not agree.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Check your DVR's- next weeks performance show has been changed to two full hours.

Three songs by three people- in seasons 2-7 they managed to do it in one hour and the past two years it's been 90 minutes.
Why the change?

I'm betting they show some of the hometown visits.
Traditionally these have always been shown on the results show well after voting results are in. I think they will use Lauren's hometown visit package to push her into the finals- you heard it here 
Lauren/Scotty finals with Lauren winning.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> Check your DVR's- next weeks performance show has been changed to two full hours.
> 
> Three songs by three people- in seasons 2-7 they managed to do it in one hour and the past two years it's been 90 minutes.
> Why the change?
> ...


Fox cancelled the show that would normally follow it, so they would rather keep the ratings up.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Magister said:


> Fox cancelled the show that would normally follow it, so they would rather keep the ratings up.


That's what they _want_ you to believe... 
It's *all* about Lauren.

ETA:
Lauren, Haley and Scotty's judges pick songs for next week:


Spoiler



Lauren's song is "I Hope You Dance" by Lee Ann Womack (Still trying to figure out who picked it for her)
Scotty's judges choice song is Kenny Rogers' "She Believes In Me".
Haley's judges choice song is "You Oughta Know" by Alanis Morissette


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Steven Tyler must have picked Haley's song. A very angry and challenging rock song that she could hit out of the park. It also provides ample opportunity for her to fail if she is too close to the original or changes it for the worse.

More of the same safe stuff for the two country crooners.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Steven Tyler must have picked Haley's song. A very angry and challenging rock song that she could hit out of the park. It also provides ample opportunity for her to fail if she is too close to the original or changes it for the worse.


And if she _doesn't _change it they'll have to bleep half of it.

No word yet on who chose what.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> And if she _doesn't _change it they'll have to bleep half of it.
> 
> No word yet on who chose what.


I was thinking stylistically but that too. I say just sing the words and let them bleep.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> And if she _doesn't _change it they'll have to bleep half of it.


 There's not that much stuff to censor in the song.


Spoiler



The only two parts I'm aware of that they censor in the radio airplay version are the lyrics "go down on you in a theatre," and of course the line "are you thinking of me when you f*** her."


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Seems like I've heard a PG version of that song before..


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

OK, bleep _some_ of it.

I think she should sing it as written too.
They gave it to her.



Kamakzie said:


> Seems like I've heard a PG version of that song before..


Last years finale maybe??


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I think the PG version says 


Spoiler



Are you thinking of me when you're with her


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Scotty's lyrics:


Spoiler



While she lays sleeping, I stay out late at night and play my songs
And sometimes all the nights can be so long
And its good when I finally make it home, all alone
While she lays dreaming, I try to get undressed without the light
And quietly she says how was your night?
And I come to her and say, it was all right, and I hold her tight


And as he finishes the song he says: I love you Grandma!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I think the PG version also says


Spoiler



"Would you make out with her in a theater."


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> OK, bleep _some_ of it.
> 
> I think she should sing it as written too.
> They gave it to her.


The song is over 4 minutes long - American Idol songs are usually 2 minutes long, so I doubt she's going to be able to sing the entire song anyway, so there's no reason to NOT sing from the parts of the songs that aren't going to be bleeped...


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> The song is over 4 minutes long - American Idol songs are usually 2 minutes long, so I doubt she's going to be able to sing the entire song anyway, so there's no reason to NOT sing from the parts of the songs that aren't going to be bleeped...


There's one- cantankerousness at being jerked around all season by the very people that assigned her the song to sing.
Let 'em have it.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> There's one- cantankerousness at being jerked around all season by the very people that assigned her the song to sing.
> Let 'em have it.[/IMG]


But the show is on a delay, because they've bleeped Steven Tyler multiple times this season, so it's not like she'd get away with it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

So bleep it.

Hey, I'm just talking for talking's sake.
I don't really care


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> I think the PG version says
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Why are we spoilerizing lyrics?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Because they are spoilers. They are the songs the contestants are singing this coming up week.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Steven Tyler must have picked Haley's song. A very angry and challenging rock song that she could hit out of the park. It also provides ample opportunity for her to fail if she is too close to the original or changes it for the worse.


That could be the winning pick for the season if she does it well and keeps it rock. It would pull in some of James' voters and keep Scotty from gaining a larger share. If she or Jimmie pick another rock song it would help more. The 3rd song could be something jazzy/bluesy for her core voter group.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

MarkofT said:


> If she or Jimmie pick another rock song it would help more. The 3rd song could be something jazzy/bluesy for her core voter group.


Like "At Last" by Etta James


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Like "At Last" by Etta James


You're in good company- about a million people have tweeted this very suggestion to her 

Check out the on-the-fly acapella "Night and Day" towards the end of this video. 
Starts at 2:08.

Idol should have an acapella (a capella?) night.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> Because they are spoilers. They are the songs the contestants are singing this coming up week.


You mean they are the edited lyrics they may or may not be singing.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Paul seems to be doing well post elimination.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Video of the concert Scotty put on for our hometown this weekend.

http://www.wral.com/entertainment/video/9597412/#/vid9597412


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

MarkofT said:


> Paul seems to be doing well post elimination.


That would make everything worthwhile.


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

MarkofT said:


> Paul seems to be doing well post elimination.


So, why is he smiling??



-murray


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Could have something to do with his left hand?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

He brought something new to Idol? Did he not watch the season with Adam Lambert?

I'm sure he'll make a pile of money and do quite well, but I saved a bit of finger effort next week by not having to fast forward through him anymore.


----------

